# otter creek



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i was just wondering if any body been to otter creekand if the fishing has pick up ?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

went there on saturday for a little bit but the wind was so hard and cold my wife didnt want to stay to long but we will be there again shortly


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The lake is extremely muddy on the south end where the fish usually are due to runoff from the upper Sevier.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I was there today and it was great fishing. I caught my limit and turned several back. They are spawning now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> The lake is extremely muddy on the south end where the fish usually are due to runoff from the upper Sevier.


It will be interesting to see what the water managers do in the coming weeks. The lake is currently at 83% capacity. Runoff hasn't not yet hit it's peak, and there is a lot of water that will be coming down the mountains. I wonder if the water users will continue to divert water from the EF Sevier into Otter Creek Reservoir canal, or if they will stop the diversion and bypass Otter Creek completely.

Right now, there is 192 CFS (down from 250 CFS one week ago) entering the reservoir -- I wonder if they've already started to bypass the reservoir? Or, maybe just the cold weather slowing down some of the runoff. If so, it should help significantly with water quality in the southern end of the reservoir.

**After reviewing more data, I'm guessing that it is just this cold weather that has slowed down the EF Sevier, and not necessarily the water users bypassing the reservoir. The main Sevier is showing a similar drop in CFS since 4/7 (from 380 CFS down to 300 CFS).


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tylert said:


> I was there today and it was great fishing. I caught my limit and turned several back. They are spawning now.


Could I ask where you were fishing? Was the water clear?


----------

